# Rear tire camber



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I had a tire blow out today, the rear drivers side. I spun out at about 60mph in to a ditch. the rear pass. side tire is now at a angle. not much but you can see it. can it be fixed easy with a aligment at a shop or did i break some thing? :cheers:


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I had a tire blow out today, the rear drivers side. I spun out at about 60mph in to a ditch. the rear pass. side tire is now at a angle. not much but you can see it. can it be fixed easy with a aligment at a shop or did i break some thing? :cheers:


depends on how much, ft is 45 degrees out then you broke something...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd say something was bent. There is not much adjustment on the rear of a Z31, just a little bit of toe and no camber at all unless you add a camber kit. Depending on what bent or twisted, I'd say replace the rear subframe. Those should be fairly easy to find, all Z31s used basically the same rear frame, with only the drive components as being different. As long as there is no subframe mount damage (Where the subframe mounts to the body) then you should be ok.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say something was bent. There is not much adjustment on the rear of a Z31, just a little bit of toe and no camber at all unless you add a camber kit. Depending on what bent or twisted, I'd say replace the rear subframe. Those should be fairly easy to find, all Z31s used basically the same rear frame, with only the drive components as being different. As long as there is no subframe mount damage (Where the subframe mounts to the body) then you should be ok.


What do it look for if some thing is bent?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> What do it look for if some thing is bent?


Errr if something is bent? I don't understand what you're saying........


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Errr if something is bent? I don't understand what you're saying........


Well, what i ment to say is what parts do i look for?


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Well, what i ment to say is what parts do i look for?


Where would i find a rear sub frame?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Where would i find a rear sub frame?


 Junkyard. And theres one on Ebay right now. EDIT: Oh wait, that's for a 180SX sorry.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Well, what i ment to say is what parts do i look for?


 Anything directly asociated with where the suspension is attached to the subframe. Any of the arms and rods in that area.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Anything directly asociated with where the suspension is attached to the subframe. Any of the arms and rods in that area.


Should I get a new Half Shaft


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Should I get a new Half Shaft


 The 1/2 shaft has nothing to do with the position of the suspension, if the suspension moves , it will change orientation. I doubt the 1/2 shaft was damaged, you can easily rotate it and check it out.


----------

